# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish Summary of Subcategories >  Angelfish, Dwarf

## Gary R

Marine Dwarf Angels or Pygmy Angels belong to the Pomacanthidae family. The majority of these fish are classified in the genus _Centropyge_, and a few in the genus _Paracentropyge_. Most Angels in this group reach a size of up to four inches in an aquarium. In the wild, the largest reach an adult size of no more than six inches in length. Dwarf Angels are among the most colorful and most popular of all marine fish. All Angelfish can be distinguished from their closest relative the Butterflyfish, by their characteristic spine on the lower edge of their cheek. This spine is used defensively when the fish is harassed, but it can also be used aggressively. These Angels are found throughout the world and are most commonly associated with coral reefs. They inhabit lagoons, reef slopes, drop offs, rocky areas, rubble areas, and areas of rich coral formations. Most Dwarf Angels are found in pairs, but a few species are solitary and territorial.Dwarf Angels usually do not mix well together in the average home aquarium unless the tank is larger than 70 gallons. If Dwarf Angels are going to be maintained together, try to vary the sizes of the fish, and add the Dwarf Angelfish to the aquarium simultaneously. This will help prevent one specimen from developing too large a territory and becoming overly aggressive.
As with most species of marine fish, sexual differences are not distinguishable. The Dwarf Angels are hermaphroditic, and the breeding of these fish in an aquarium is extremely difficult.
In the wild, the diet of these fish consists mainly of algae and tunicates. The majority of Dwarf Angels adapt well to life in an aquarium, as long as ample hiding places are provided along with algae for grazing.

----------


## Gary R

**

The African Flameback Angelfish, also known as the African Pygmy Angelfish or Orangeback Angelfish, has striking contrasts of blue and orange-yellow colors. While the body is predominately blue, there is a broad, bright orange to yellow swatch from the head along the back to the tip of the dorsal fin. The caudal fin is yellow and somewhat transparent, which helps to distinguish it from the Brazilian Flameback Angelfish (also known as the Fireball Angelfish - _Centropyge aurantonotus_).
The African Flameback Angelfish requires a minimum of a 30 gallon tank with lots of hiding places and live rock for grazing. On occasions this fish may nip at SPS and some species of polyp corals in the reef aquarium.
The diet of the African Flameback Angelfish should include _Spirulina_, marine algae, high-quality angelfish preparations, mysid or frozen shrimp, and other high-quality meaty foods.

----------

